# What will my puppy look like when he's older?



## kodabear12 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hello, and meet Koda! We bought Koda about a week ago from the local Humane Society, and they tried to say he is a labradoodle.. I think not. I see lab in him, but is the other part Shepard, or husky? I think he's just about as cute as a button.. but what will he look like once he's grown? Thanks xoxo

ps, posting from my phone, so I can't attach pictures.. here's some links
http://instagr.am/p/M4lcMiql5n/
http://instagr.am/p/M63USRKl_Z/
http://instagr.am/p/M1UjqQKl3Z/


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! I can see where you're going with the Shepherd/Husky/Lab part. I see no Labradoodle either, but one never knows. I saw a Havenese on one thread here and it didn't look like a Havenese at all, so one never knows. But I still think your dog is a mix; good job for rescuing him! And I love his name.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

The links aren't working for me.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

That is the most adorable puppy!

I don't think that's a GSD x husky mix, because the coat doesn't seem nearly thick enough, though maybe he's simply too young for the double coat. I would guess yellow lab x GSD.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Your puppy is adorable and I am guessing he will be beautiful when he is full grown!  Thank you for rescuing also!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

I see a hint of Collie, maybe? No husky though but won't really know for sure until he's much older and we can see how he's grown!

Super cute though :3 congratulations on him and thank you for rescuing!


----------

